# Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei



## Barschfreund (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Benötigt man eigentlich einen gesonderten Angelschein um die Fliegenfischerei ausüben zu dürfen?


----------



## AGV Furrer (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Barschfreund,
ich einem anderen Thread habe ich zwar ein mal gelesen, dass es hier und da ein mal so gewesen sein soll, mir selbst ist aber kein deratiger Fall bekannt.
Warum auch - und was sollte dieser Schein beweisen?


----------



## DonCamile (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Barschfreund,
> ich einem anderen Thread habe ich zwar ein mal gelesen, dass es hier und da ein mal so gewesen sein soll, mir selbst ist aber kein deratiger Fall bekannt.
> Warum auch - und was sollte dieser Schein beweisen?


 
Vielleicht sollte dieser Schein beweisen:
Das man mit einer Rolle am *Ende* einer langen dünnen Rute zurecht kommt !
#q


----------



## Barschfreund (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ich habe 96/97 meinen Angelschein gemacht. Das war in meinem präpubertären Alter :q Von damals hatte ich noch so eine vage Erinnerung. Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die gerätekunde eine andere ist und das Fliegenfischen besonderes Können abverlangt, oder staune ich einfach nur zu stark über Fliegenfischer??? ;+
Ich werde mich dann nämlich mal in die materie einlesen, wenn ich keinen Extraschein benötige.


----------



## AGV Furrer (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Barschfreund,
sicher sind viele Geräte die wir zum Fliegenfischen brauchen (oder auch nicht brauchen - sie aber dennoch besitzen) anders als Köder/Schnüre u.a. zum Beispiel zum Spinnfischen.
Aber wenn ich mir ansehe was manchen alles an Spezialaustattung zum Karpfenfischen anbieten - und auch dort habe ich noch nie gehört das man als Angler eine Sonderprüfung benötigt um Karpfen fangen zu dürfen.

Also mach dich nicht verrückt - Fliegenfischen ist nur eine andere Art des Angelns.


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> sicher sind viele Geräte die wir zum Fliegenfischen brauchen (oder auch nicht brauchen - sie aber dennoch besitzen)...



Das ist das Zitat des Jahres Volker...find ich gut!!!#6 

Ich glaube, besser hätte man das nicht auf den Punkt bringen können...aber es macht auch Spaß diese Dinge zu besitzen und sich daran zu erfreuen...


----------



## Der-Hechter (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

In meinem VDSF Sportfischer Paß ist platz fur drei Prüfungs-Stempel, für die Sportfischerprüfung, Spinfischen und Flugangeln#c


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Die Prüfung für das Spinnfischen ist 2006 aus den Sportfischereipass gestrichen worden.
Die Flugangelprüfung ist noch drin weil einige Vereine eine Prüfung verlangen.
Ich kenne selber 2 Vereine die das so durchziehen.
In der Fliegenfischerschule-Niederrhein kann man so einen Stempel bekommen wenn man will.
Generell stellt jede Angelschule die einem Landesfischereiverein angeschlossen oder zertifiziert worden ist so einen Stempel aus.

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich auch ohne so einen Schein am Wasser bewegen. Ist eine andere Angelart und nichts weiter. 
Richtige Puristen machen zwar aus dem Fliegenfischen eine Wissenschaft aber das muss ja auch nicht sein.
Um sich am Wasser aber einigermassen sicher Bewegen zu können kann ich nur empfehlen einen Kurs zu machen.
Zumindest benutzt bitte eine Brille wenn ihr mit Fliegen übt.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Der zusätzliche Schein ist durchaus berechtigt.
Man lernt während des Lehrgangs ein besserer Angler als z.B. der ordinäre Plumps-oder Blechangler zu sein und erhält nur so Zugang zu gefragten Salmostrecken. Man muss sich dann nicht mehr mit Fischunkraut herumärgern.
Dort ist man schön unter sich und kann in Ruhe die Goldkopfnymphe baden.

TL!

@ Torsten: Kannst Du die Fliegenfischerschule Niederrhein empfehlen?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ja kann ich. Da dort nicht auf Forellen gefischt wird die es am Niederrhein eh nicht gibt.
Es wird dort das Fliegenfischen auf Friedfisch vermittelt. 

Ausserdem gibt es den Begriff- Besserer Angler - nicht am Niederrhein

Es ist halt nur ne Angelart die jeder für wenig Geld erlernen kann.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Der zusätzliche Schein ist durchaus berechtigt.
> Man lernt während des Lehrgangs ein besserer Angler als z.B. der ordinäre Plumps-oder Blechangler zu sein und erhält nur so Zugang zu gefragten Salmostrecken.


 
Hallo Thilo,
in welcher Welt lebst du denn?
Seit wann sind Fliegenfischer bessere Angler als alle anderen? Wird man das durch den Besuch eines Kurses der eigentlich überwiegend Gerätekunde und Wurfschule beinhaltet????

Und an welchem Gewässer darf ich, seit fast 40 jahren Angler, davon seit über 20 jahren auch Fliegenfischer (ich hab auch Spinn- und Grundruten), der keinen solchen Stemple besitzt nicht fischen???


Ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert das ich danach gefragt, bzw. weggeschickt wurde.

Ansonsten hoffe ich (für dich) das deine Bemerkung nicht deine Überzeugung darstellt sondern einfach nur provozieren sollte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Der zusätzliche Schein ist durchaus berechtigt.
> Man lernt während des Lehrgangs ein besserer Angler als z.B. der ordinäre Plumps-oder Blechangler zu sein und erhält nur so Zugang zu gefragten Salmostrecken. Man muss sich dann nicht mehr mit Fischunkraut herumärgern.
> Dort ist man schön unter sich und kann in Ruhe die Goldkopfnymphe baden.
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir Deine Worte nur mit Ironie erklären...

Du hast die "Zwinkersmilies" vergessen, oder?


----------



## felix181 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Der Deutsche und seine Berechtigungsscheine, Vereine usw...


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



> Und an welchem Gewässer darf ich, seit fast 40 jahren Angler, davon seit über 20 jahren auch Fliegenfischer (ich hab auch Spinn- und Grundruten), der keinen solchen Stemple besitzt nicht fischen???


 
An einigen Heidebächen zum Beispiel!

T


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Tobsn,
danke für den Hinweis. Dann verzichte ich lieber auf das Befischen dieser 3 oder 4 Bäche und sorge dafür, das Mitglieder dieser Vereine bei uns auch nicht ohne ZUSATZPRÜFUNG/STEMPEL und EMPEFHLUNG DER GROSSELTERN Spinnfischen dürfen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Da schließe ich mich Volker an, ich fische seit 15 Jahren mit der Fliege, mehr oder weniger gut wie ich zugeben muss aber mir reicht es aus, da brauche ich keine zweite Prüfung, was für ein ausgemachter Blödsinn!!

Sch... auf die zwei drei Heideflüsschen! Sorry.


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ich würde mir von den eventuell vorhandenen Befürwortern dieses Stempels/dieser Prüfung ja gerne ein mal erklären lassen wozu das gut sein soll.

Gerätekunde wird ja in jedem Fliegenfischerkurs behandelt - aber wird man dadurch ein besserer Mensch und/oder Angler?

Verschiedene Würfe werden ebenso in jeden dieser Kurse gezeigt - aber auch hier gilt meine obige Frage.

Fliegenbinden wird sicher auch in seinen Grundzügen vermittelt. Ob man dann aber lieber seine Fliegen kauft ist wieder eine andere Sache.

Was wird noch vermittelt? 
Insektenkunde? Schön wenn sich einer mit den lateinischen Namen auskennt - macht aber keinen beseren Angler.

Fischkunde? Hatten wir alle in der Sportfischerprüfung.

Naturkunde? Hatten wir in der Schule.

Und wie sieht die Prüfung aus? Muß man dann in Gegenwart des Prüfers einen Fisch fangen und Regelkonform behandeln? Wäre recht nett - ist aber auch keine Aussage über das ware Leben. Oder fahrt ihr heute noch so wie in der Fahrprüfung?


Also was soll der ganze sch... . Ist einer der Vereinsvorsitzenden die diese Prüfung verlangen das geschäftlich interessiert????


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hier is' auch die rede von "Feldern im Fischerpass" für eine Spinnfischer und Fliegenfischerprüfung gewesen... Also ich hab sowas nicht in meinem Fischerpass stehen, da is' lediglich Platz für die Jahresmarken vom VDSF/VHSF und ein paar Felder für die Vereinszugehörigkeit in einem oder mehreren Vereinen...


----------



## Farina (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich plane im Sommer eine Tour in den Schwarzwald, das Risiko an einem Fluss
nicht fischen zu können ist mir zu hoch, ich möchte gerne so eine Prüfungskurs bei Dir belegen.

Kannst Du mir bitte die Kurstermine und Kosten nennen?

Sind noch Plätze frei und wieviel Fischer kommen in einen Kurs?

Sind es nur Trockenübungen oder geht es auch ans Wasser?

Werden Themen wie das waidgerechte Schädeln etc. auch gezeigt?

Ist an den Gerüchten (z.b. Waidgerechte Kleidung etc., besonderer Hut etc.)was dran?

Den Thread von Thilo finde ich auch daneben, habe aber schon oft erlebt das
Fliegenfischer glauben Sie wären "Bessermenschen" ich glaube ein bischen Wahrheit verbirgt sich dahinter, leider.

Danke für eine kurzfristige Antwort.

FARINA


----------



## Kurzer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

JA defintiv... brauchen so Anfänger im Flifi wie ich eigentlich nen Waffenschein    

@Steffen

reichen Dir drei Supergrinser:m ?


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Werden Themen wie das waidgerechte Schädeln etc. auch gezeigt?



Dat sollte eigentlich jeder Angler können! 




			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Ist an den Gerüchten (z.b. Waidgerechte Kleidung etc., besonderer Hut etc.)was dran?



Was ist denn nu Waidgerechte Kleidung??? |kopfkrat #c 
Funktionell reicht nicht? |rolleyes 

Ansonsten halte ich nen Extraschein für Flifis für reine Geldschneiderei. Und an einem Gewässer, wo dat Dingen gefordert wird, fische ich halt nicht! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Der zusätzliche Schein ist durchaus berechtigt.
> Man lernt während des Lehrgangs ein besserer Angler als z.B. der ordinäre Plumps-oder Blechangler zu sein und erhält nur so Zugang zu gefragten Salmostrecken. Man muss sich dann nicht mehr mit Fischunkraut herumärgern.
> Dort ist man schön unter sich und kann in Ruhe die Goldkopfnymphe baden.
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber in meinen Augen ist Dein Beitrag - VOLL DANEBEN  -  so er ernst gemeint war!!


Martin


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> JA defintiv... brauchen so Anfänger im Flifi wie ich eigentlich nen Waffenschein
> 
> @Steffen
> 
> reichen Dir drei Supergrinser:m ?


Klar reichen drei Stück #h

Und JA, Du brauchst dann nen Waffenschein  #h


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Leute, 
macht euch doch nicht verrückt.

Ich habe eben mal schnell (bin in unserem Verein im Vorstand und habe u.a. die Sportfischerpässe hier) mal nachgesehen.
Steffen60431 hat mit seinem Beitrag völlig Recht. Zumindest in den hessichen Sportfischerpässen ist hierfür überhaupt nichts vorgesehen.

Also alles wie immer:
Die Welt (nicht nur die Anglerwelt) lacht über die deutsche Prüfungs- und Stempelgeilheit.


Ansonsten sage ich ganz klar:
Der Besuch eines Fliegenfischerkurses ist für einen Anfäünger sicher ratsam, schon alleine um schnell vernünftig Werfen zu lernen, und für alte Hasen (man kann immer noch was dazu lernen oder sich angeeignete Fehler evtl. wieder ablegen) sicher eine gute Sache.
Es zur Bedingung für eine Tageskarte zu machen halte ich jedoch schlichtweg für SCHWACHSINN und derartige Gewässer, sollte ich jemals an ein solches geraten, werde ich meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also alles wie immer:
> Die Welt (nicht nur die Anglerwelt) lacht über die deutsche Prüfungs- und Stempelgeilheit.
> 
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Volker,

auf der einen Seite finde ich das auch echt albern, auf der anderen Seite ist das so unsinnig nicht, denn es handelt sich dabei dann m.E. auch um Strecken, die eine reines Fliegenfischerrevier sind. Ich denke, das sich die Vereine einfach davor schützen wollen, das haufenweise Anfänger an den Ufern rumtrampeln, Äste abbrechen, damit sie werfen können oder weil sie wieder mal im Baum hängen und/oder kleine Fische verangeln, weil sie sie im Drill verlieren...
Soweit ich weiss ist diese Prüfung auch ein Witz für diejenigen, die mit der Fliege umkönnen. Von daher finde ich das nicht so wild. Wer einen Bach gut bewirtschaftet, der darf eben auch die Regeln festlegen. Außerdem sind das eh alles Vereinsgewässer ohne Tagekartenausgabe...

T


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

@heiko:
ich kenne nur waidgerechtes "abschädeln"... Das ist der kleine Umtrunk am Abend nach dem Angeltag


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das sich die Vereine einfach davor schützen wollen, das haufenweise Anfänger an den Ufern rumtrampeln, Äste abbrechen, damit sie werfen können oder weil sie wieder mal im Baum hängen und/oder kleine Fische verangeln, weil sie sie im Drill verlieren...


Sorry aber das halte ich für daneben!
All jene Punkte lernt man in der normalen Prüfung genauso!

Vereine die eine Extraprüfung fordern, sind in meinen Augen lediglich Zusammenschlüsse von Anglern, die sich selbst als etwas besseres sehen und "keine anderen Götter neben sich dulden"...

Is' mir aber gänzlich "schnurz", solange die feinen Herren auf ihrer Scholle bleiben und mich in Frieden lassen.
haben diese Vereine eigentlich auch ein Aufnahmeverbot für Frauen? Würde zu deren Rückständigkeit passen


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Tobsen,
klar mag sein das sich Anfänger hier und da nicht ganz korrekt verhalten.
Aber, mal ganz ehrlich, wer glaubt das sich Angler die einen solchen Kurs besucht haben für den Rest ihres Anglerlebens 1000% korrekt verhalten - der glaubt sicher auch an den Weihnachtsmann.

Interessant finde ich deinen Hinweis darauf, dass es sich (wohl nahezu ausschließlich) um vereinsinterne Regeln handelt und das diese Vereine KEINE Gastkarten ausgeben.

Somit ist ein solcher Kurs dann auch für 99,99999 % der Fliegenfischer/innen absolut nicht zwingend und wohl oft genug (siehe Ängste von Farina bezüglich ihres Urlaubs) auch rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

@ Steffen

Hätte ich einen Verein und einen entprechend guten Bach (die Bäche von denen ich Rede sind tatsächlich Sahnestücke) dann würde ich da auch nicht jeden Hans und Franz dort fischen lassen. Und es geht meines Erachtens bei solchen Regelungen, wie auch hohen Mitgliedsbeiträgen etc. nur darum, den Kreis der Fischenden klein zu halten. Das ist in meinen Augen auch legitim.

T


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



> Somit ist ein solcher Kurs dann auch für 99,99999 % der Fliegenfischer/innen absolut nicht zwingend und wohl oft genug (siehe Ängste von Farina bezüglich ihres Urlaubs) auch rausgeschmissenes Geld.


 
Soweit ich weis reicht es ne Prüfung zu machen. Einen Kurs brauchst Du vorher nicht.

T


----------



## bambusfischer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo zusammen

Wenn man einen solchen Kurs besuchen möchte,was ich für sehr sinnvoll halte ,sollte man das bei qulifizierten Ausbildern tun und nicht bei x-beliebigen Dilletanten aus dem holländischen Grenzgebiet die selbst nix auf der Pfanne haben,ausser sich wichtig zu machen !!

In diesem Sinne 
Bambusfischer


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Tobsn,
natürlich ist es legitim wenn ein Verein über Beiträge und/oder irgendeinen Stempel, oder die Haarfarbe oder wie auch immer versucht sich seine Mitglieder aus zu suchen. Dagegen habe ich auch nichts.

Mir ist nur wichtig für jeden Betrachter dieses Themas klar zu stellen, dass dies vereinsinterne Regeln sind und das deshalb niemand der hier und da mal Urlaub machen und Fischen will jetzt so eine Prüfung ablegen muß.

Zudem, aber das wäre wieder ein Thema für sich:
Wer nimmt wo - wann und zu welchen Konditionen diese Prüfung ab?
Gibt es deutschlandweit eine einheitliche Regelung hierfür?
Nach dem Motto:
1. Aufbau einer Fliegenrute nebst Rolle und Schnur
2. Fliegenwurf auf 5 Meter - Zielscheibe 0,5 Meter im Durchmesser
3. Fliegenwurf auf 15 Meter - Zielscheibe 1 Meter im Durchmesser
4. Menden von 10 Meter Schnur
5. Rollwurf
6. Richtiges Ablesen des Maßbandes
7. Unterscheiden zwischen Karpfen und Rotlachs
8. usw.


Sicher provoziere ich jetzt mit meiner Auflistung etwas, was aber nicht böse gemeint ist.
Ich würde nur gerne verstehen was damit gemeint ist - eine Prüfung ablegen.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

@Volker,

ich denke mit Punkt 1 bis 5 liegst Du garnicht so verkehrt.

T


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



> Und es geht meines Erachtens bei solchen Regelungen, wie auch hohen Mitgliedsbeiträgen etc. nur darum, den Kreis der Fischenden klein zu halten.


Klein und fein würde ich sagen... 

Wenn alle so denken würden, könnte ich das Angeln in Deutschland einstellen, ich habe nämlich keinen Geld********r im Keller sitzen...

Auch Österreich als Beispiel für hohe Angelkartenpreise wird mich als Tourist niemals zu Gesicht bekommen, ich kann es mir schlicht und weg nicht leisten...


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				bambusfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wenn man einen solchen Kurs besuchen möchte,was ich für sehr sinnvoll halte ,sollte man das bei qulifizierten Ausbildern tun und nicht bei x-beliebigen Dilletanten aus dem holländischen Grenzgebiet die selbst nix auf der Pfanne haben,ausser sich wichtig zu machen !!
> 
> ...


Für Deinen Ersten Beitrag... Glückwunsch... voll daneben!

Ansonsten herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard.


----------



## Fliegenalex (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Freund !

Auf die Frage von Barschfeund zu Antworten,benötigt man keine Exrtalizenzen oder Prüfungen der Gleichen.
Einfach Gewässer und Ausrüstung kaufen und loslegen.

Viel Spaß damit,Fliegenalex !


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



> Klein und fein würde ich sagen...
> 
> Wenn alle so denken würden, könnte ich das Angeln in Deutschland einstellen, ich habe nämlich keinen Geld********r im Keller sitzen...
> 
> Auch Österreich als Beispiel für hohe Angelkartenpreise wird mich als Tourist niemals zu Gesicht bekommen, ich kann es mir schlicht und weg nicht leisten...


 
Die Österreicher werdens wohl verschmerzen können (konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen)... 
Und ja! - Anscheinend geht es nur über das Geld! Es ist ja ziemlich offensichtlich, das freie oder kostengünsige Gewässer einem relativ hohen Angeldruck unterliegen. Was glaubst Du, was an der Traun los wäre, wenn die Jahresangelerlaubnis € 15,00 kosten würde. Der Bach wär innerhalb kürzester Zeit platt!

T


----------



## Farina (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				bambusfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wenn man einen solchen Kurs besuchen möchte,was ich für sehr sinnvoll halte ,sollte man das bei qulifizierten Ausbildern tun und nicht bei x-beliebigen Dilletanten aus dem holländischen Grenzgebiet die selbst nix auf der Pfanne haben,ausser sich wichtig zu machen !!
> 
> ...


 
Dein Posting finde ich gegenüber Thorsten Rühl gemein und daneben.

Wie kannst du einfach behaupten das Thorsten ein Dilletant ist???

Ich kann auf seiner Seite kein blödsinn feststellen und bindentechnisch scheint er auch was drauf zu haben oder warum wird er sonst zu Messen eingeladen um dort fliegen zu binden?

farina


----------



## xxxxxx (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo

Wenn Menschen, Menschen Prüfen.....

Auf welcher Gesetzesgrundlage ist die Vergabe einer Tages Linzens etc eigentlich verankert.?
Solange es für die Sportfischerprüfung keine Gesetzliche Regelung gibt, und daraus resultierende Prüfer, Lehrgänge, und Ausrichter gibt,  ist dies in meinen Augen nicht Legitim.
Unsere Fischerreiprüfung erlaubt es uns mit jeder Angelart zu Fischen.
Ich frage mich auch, was jemanden dazu Berechtigt diese Prüfung an zu nehmen?, welche vorraussetztungen muss so eine Prüfende Person besitzten.
Da wir nunmal in einem Staat leben , wo es für jeden scheiß eine Grundlage geben muss, müsste die Person ja auch irgendwie eine Prüfung abgelegt haben, wo diese sich als Fachkompetent erweißt...oder???

Gruß Marco


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

@Tobsn:
Klar hast Du recht, es geht wohl nur übers Geld, was es in meinen Augen nur umso trauriger macht...


----------



## xxxxxx (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hi


> Was glaubst Du, was an der Traun los wäre, wenn die Jahresangelerlaubnis € 15,00 kosten würde. Der Bach wär innerhalb kürzester Zeit platt!



Hi genau soviel wie jetzt auch schon, da würde sich nicht´s dran ändern, da die Scheinausgabe in Deutschland Gesetzlich geregelt ist.

Die Scheine sind auch nur so Teuer da diese Strecken Fachlich Vermarktet werden, UND

GEPFLEGT,BESETZT, werden. Da steckt viel Arbeit drin , die erstmal erbracht werden muss, bis so eine Strecke ist, wie sie mal war.

Aber für mich Pers. würde ich nicht an so einem Gewässer Fischen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## felix181 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ist es nicht so, dass jemand, wenn er nicht FliFi kann, meist auch keine Fische fängt. Also müsste doch jeder Tageskartenausgeber zufrieden sein, wenn er das Geld bekommt, ohne dass der Fischer etwas fängt.
Wenn ich aber nicht Hinz und Kunz bei mir fischen lassen will, mach ich das doch lieber über den Preis (wie wir in Österreich) als über solch eine zweifelhafte Prüfung - da hat der Gewässerbewirtschafter doch viel mehr davon.
Also, ausser der Befriedigung von "Elitedenken" unter Anglern bzw. irgendwelchen Vereinsmeiern, hat solch eine Prüfung aus meiner Sicht für den, der sie eventuell verlangt, gar keinen Sinn...


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



> Ist es nicht so, dass jemand, wenn er nicht FliFi kann, meist auch keine Fische fängt.


 
Davon kannst Du wohl nicht rechnen, denn bekanntlich ernten auch die dümmsten Bauern die dicksten Kartoffeln...

T


----------



## felix181 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Davon kannst Du wohl nicht rechnen, denn bekanntlich ernten auch die dümmsten Bauern die dicksten Kartoffeln...
> 
> T


In 5% der Fälle - vielleicht...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Nun nachdem ich mal wieder ( zum erstem mal hier im Forum) angegriffen worden bin will ich mal auch dazu äußern.

Nun die Fliegenfischerprüfung kann abgelegt werden. Diese ist kein Muss.
Warum und weshalb das so ist das so eine Prüfung abgelegt werden soll möchte ich nicht bewerten.
Nun mein Kollege und ich haben einen Tag lang einem Mitarbeiter des Landesfischereiverbandes zeigen müssen wie wir unsere Kurse am Wasser abhalten und haben dafür eine Zertifizierung bekommen.
Es steht keinem zu schlecht darüber zu schreiben der nicht einmal einen Kurs besucht bei uns. Geldmache ist das bestimmt auch nicht da die Preise unter dem liegen was andere Flifi-schulen nehmen. 

Wir haben uns mit unserem Landesfischereiverband geeinigt das wir uns an dem Fly-Fit-Programm anlehnen und dies unseren Kursteilnehmer vermitteln wollen. Was diese daraus machen ist ihre Sache.
Prüfungsfragen oder Prüfungswürfe ergeben sich im laufe des Tages und sind als solche gar nicht zu erkennen. 
Es ist halt ein Fliegenfischerkurs wo man später einen Stempel in den Sportfischereipass bekommt. 
Es steht auch jeder Fliegenfischerschule das Recht zu, sich an einem Landesfischereiverband zu wenden und sich eine Zertifizierung ausstellen zu lassen. Wenn es einige nicht wollen wie ich es schon erlebt habe so sollen sie es lassen aber dann nicht ins Horn stossen und uns als Schlecht bezeichnen.
Es muss doch nicht jeder der FFF-Europe angehören um Kurse zu geben.
Ich will mich auch gar nicht als Fliegenfischergott bezeichnen. Es macht doch sonst keiner am Niederrhein und an unserem Stammtisch werden wir immer öfter gefragt ob wir nicht einem wieder einen Kurs machen.

Zu Bambusfischer:
Erstes Posting und dann direkt gegen eine Person!
Ich denke ich weiss auch wer diese Person ist und bewerte es mal als Angriff gegen mich persönlich, wegen Sachen die schon etwas zurück liegen
oder weil ich zu oft in den Medien war. 

Aber das ist halt so das man es keinem Recht machen kann und wenn das liebe Geld ins Spiel kommt dann meinen einige sich negativ zu äußern.

Ich kann nur jedem Anfänger raten einen Kurs zu besuchen da es sehr schwer ist sich das Fliegenfischen vernünftig beizubringen. Es ist halt ein kleiner Bonus von uns das wir einen Stempel in den Pass machen mehr nicht.

@ Farina 
ich werd dir mal ne PN schicken

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Torsten Rühl schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist halt so das man es keinem Recht machen kann und wenn das liebe Geld ins Spiel kommt dann meinen einige sich negativ zu äußern.



Keinem würde ich nicht sagen, aber halt nicht jedem!
Reg Dich über dat Posting nicht auf, dat lohnt nicht... 
By the way, 
hier gibt es eine super Ignorfunktion, die baut nen 1a Lückentext! |supergri 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				bambusfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man einen solchen Kurs besuchen möchte,was ich für sehr sinnvoll halte ,sollte man das bei qulifizierten Ausbildern tun und nicht bei x-beliebigen Dilletanten aus dem holländischen Grenzgebiet die selbst nix auf der Pfanne haben,ausser sich wichtig zu machen !!



@ bambusfischer
such dir am besten ein anderes Forum.

Dein erstes Posting entspricht absolut nicht dem Umgang den wir hier im AB pflegen und eine Entschuldigung ist mehr als angebracht

*Nehme das bitte als deine erste Verwarnung zur Kentniss!*

Forentrolle bitte nicht füttern


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Wa sich Farina und jedem noch auf dem Weg geben will wenn er sich nicht sicher ist was die Tageskartenbestimmungen angeht.

Einfach mal beim ortsansässigen Verein oder Ausgabestelle nachfragen was benötigt wird.

Dann kommen auch nicht solche sinnlosen Diskusionen auf.

Die Frage sollte doch eher beim VDSF gestellt werden. Warum so eine Prüfung überhaupt sein muss.
Schliesslich organisiert der VDSF unser Hobby. Untergeordnet sind die Landesfischereiverbände.
Wenn man also Kritik üben will dann sollte man es doch mal am Kern machen.
Ein netter Brief kann Wunder bewirken.
Auf der Jagd&Hund konnte man auch einmal nach dem Sinn fragen. Dort hatte der LFV-Westfalen und Lippe einen Stand.


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Der zusätzliche Schein ist durchaus berechtigt.
> Man lernt während des Lehrgangs ein besserer Angler als z.B. der ordinäre Plumps-oder Blechangler zu sein und erhält nur so Zugang zu gefragten Salmostrecken. Man muss sich dann nicht mehr mit Fischunkraut herumärgern.
> Dort ist man schön unter sich und kann in Ruhe die Goldkopfnymphe baden.
> 
> TL!



Mönsch Thilo #h
vergess bitte nicht Emoticons damit auch "Nur-AB-Leser" deine Ironie verstehen. Nicht alle hier lesen auch Printmedien und missverstehen deine Äußerung als flamen.


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ach Torsten mach Dir nichts draus,
hier lesen viele mit und so wird sich doch jeder seinen Reim machen.:m 

Muss man ja nicht, kann man aber unbeschwert. 

Zur eigentlichen Frage, natürlich kann man in allen freien Gewässer mit der Fliegenrute fischen.
Nur manche Vereine fordern für das befischen von besonderen Gewässern mehr Sachkenntnis von der Person, die am fischen dort Interesse hat.

Eventuell interpretiere ich das falsch, aber so eine Prüfung ist auch ein bisschen darauf ausgerichtet , den zusätzlichen „Mit-Komoran“ kennen zulernen und so sich ein Urteil zu bilden ob jemand in die Gruppe reinpasst und bereit ist sich den Spielregel zu unterwerfen. 

Was ja nicht unbedingt jedem passt
Wie gesagt, ich spekuliere da nur.#c 

Zum anderen gibt es Vereinen die sehr schöne Strecken bewirtschaften aber in der Satzung steht, dass max. 16 Leute an der Strecke die Fischrechte haben dürfen.
Die Jungs haben meist mehr Geld als andere, aber trotzdem kommt da nicht jeder rein. 
Und das ist ja dann auch ok, oder?

Gernot#h


----------



## RFF Ronald (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Torsten,



			
				Torsten Rühl schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss doch nicht jeder der FFF-Europe angehören um Kurse zu geben.



da hast Du sicherlich recht. Auch wenn man nicht unbedingt ein Fan der FFF-Europe ist muss man doch anerkennen, das sie einen gewissen Standart setzen.
Ich bezweifele sehr stark, dass die Zertifizierung durch den Landesfischereiverband auch nur ansatzweise mit einer FFF-Europe Prüfung zu vergleichen ist.
In meinen Augen ist lediglich die leider in Deutschland recht unbekannte A.A.P.G.A.I. noch vergleichbar. Infos gibt es unter: http://www.aapgai.co.uk/opener.html

Die Zertifizierung vom Landesfischereiverband ist vom Niveau wohl eher mit dieser Prüfung zu vergleichen:
BF Wurflehrer



			
				Torsten Rühl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur jedem Anfänger raten einen Kurs zu besuchen da es sehr schwer ist sich das Fliegenfischen vernünftig beizubringen.



Ein weiser Spruch. Nur sollten man den Kurs beim richtigen Lehrer buchen. Die Kosten für einen vermeidlich günstigen aber unfähigen Lehrer kann man besser in Bücher oder Videos investieren. Damit lernt man sicherlich mehr.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Ronald

ich stimme dir voll zu das ein gewisser Standart sein mus bei der Ausbildung von Fliegenfischer. Wo dieser Standart anfängt sollte ein Verband festlegen oder Organsisationen die einen Standart schon bewiesen haben.

Die Kurse die wir geben haben den Standart des Fly-Fit-Programm der Landesfischereiverbände.

Das du nunmal nicht der Ansicht bist das diese Kurse nicht gut sind kann ich auch verstehen da ihr von Brotfliege.de gerne gegen den Strom schwimmt und soweit ich weiss auch Kurse anbietet.

Ich kann mich da nur noch mal wiederholen. Wer soll den Standart festsetzen ausser der Verband der das Angeln nunmal in Deutschland organisiert?

Mit Sicherheit sind es nicht die Leute die jeden Tag im Netz schreiben und schlechte Stimmung machen.


----------



## T.Müller (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



> Ich kann mich da nur noch mal wiederholen. Wer soll den Standart festsetzen ausser der Verband der das Angeln nunmal in Deutschland organisiert?
> 
> Mit Sicherheit sind es nicht die Leute die jeden Tag im Netz schreiben und schlechte Stimmung machen.


 






Aber werfen sollte derjenige zumindest können!#h 

MfG Tim


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				RFF Ronald schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Ronald,
hab da auch noch einen weiteren interessanten Link:

Guck an
Die können das auch...   |rolleyes
Aber: Wer im Glashaus sitzt... besser wenn man werfen kann...  

R.R. #h


----------



## RFF Ronald (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Torsten Rühl schrieb:
			
		

> ich stimme dir voll zu das ein gewisser Standart sein mus bei der Ausbildung von Fliegenfischer. Wo dieser Standart anfängt sollte ein Verband festlegen oder Organsisationen die einen Standart schon bewiesen haben.


Dieser Standart muss nicht in irgendwelchen Normen festgelegt sein, das ist mal wieder typisch deutsch. Er erleichtert es nur einem Lernwilligem die Auswahl des richtigen Kursanbieters, falls er sich nicht auf Empfehlungen von Freunden und Bekannten verlassen kann. Im Fall der Reklame mit dem Fly-Fit-Programm kann das aber auch in die Hose gehen.



			
				Torsten Rühl schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kurse die wir geben haben den Standart des Fly-Fit-Programm der Landesfischereiverbände.


Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr mit euren Kursen den guten Absichten die hinter dem Fly-Fit-Programm stehen gerecht werdet. Eigentlich schade das die gute Idee so kaput gemacht wird.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Soweit ich weiss hat noch keiner von denen einen Kurs bei uns besucht die hier so einen Schund schreiben.


----------



## Truttafriend (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ich finde es bedauernswert das doch tatsächlich auch hier mittlerweile über eine Angelart wie über Olympische Disziplinen diskutiert wird. 

Merkt ihr´s noch???

Was soll die Schärfe, der Penisneid und das hochloben von Verbänden, Associates oder einzelnen Wurfgurus?

Flifi ist eine Angelart und nix anderes wie Matchfischen. Gibt es da auch eine _MMM_ bzw. _FFF_ etc. für Standards?

Schade das es einige Angler gibt die glauben sich eine imaginäre 
Individualität durch das Fliegenfischen verschaffen zu müssen. 
Das ist so schäbig wie Golfspieler, die glauben etwas besseres zu sein weil! sie Golf spielen und einer speziellen Association angehören.

Kommt mal runter!



Wer den Größeren hat und wer wem besser Flifi beibringen kann macht ihr bitte nicht im AB aus!


Habe Fertig!

Tim


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Amen !


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wer den Größeren hat und wer wem besser Flifi beibringen kann macht ihr bitte nicht im AB aus!



Danke!
Du hast ne Moods gut! #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Ronald und Torsten,
wenn ich das hier lese, solltet Ihr besser mal telefonieren,
oder Euch den 1. Beitrag des Threads durchlesen.

R.R.|rolleyes


----------



## iceman (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ronald und Torsten,
> wenn ich das hier lese, solltet Ihr besser mal telefonieren,
> oder Euch den 1. Beitrag des Threads durchlesen.
> 
> R.R.|rolleyes


 
Tja, und um auf diesen Beitrag noch ein mal zurück zu kommen...
Meine Prüfung liegt schon knapp 20 Jahre zurück und da wurde uns (meinem Vater und mir) gesagt das diese Pflicht sei um speziell ausgewiesene Strecken zu befischen. 
Das ist einfach ein Fakt gewesen. Wieviele solcher Strecken es gibt, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Wir haben den Kurs damals aber unter dem Hauptaugenmerk gemacht die Technik zu erlernen.

Übrigens gibt es in meinem (neuen, habe gerade den Verein gewechselt) VDSF Sportfischerpass noch die Möglichkeit die Prüfung eintragen zu lassen.


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben den Kurs damals aber unter dem Hauptaugenmerk gemacht die Technik zu erlernen.



Dat ist doch auch vernünftig und würde ich auch nie in Frage stellen. #6 
Nur wegen dem Stempel, würde ich nie die Prüfung ablegen. 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch Thilo #h
> vergess bitte nicht Emoticons damit auch "Nur-AB-Leser" deine Ironie verstehen. Nicht alle hier lesen auch Printmedien und missverstehen deine Äußerung als flamen.


 
Ist es schon soweit, dass man ohne Smiley's nicht mehr erkennt, was Ironie und was Ernst ist? Man muss doch nicht jedesmal ne Eselsbrücke für geistig minderbemittelte bauen oder?

T


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es schon soweit, dass man ohne Smiley's nicht mehr erkennt, was Ironie und was Ernst ist? Man muss doch nicht jedesmal ne Eselsbrücke für geistig minderbemittelte bauen oder?
> 
> T


@Tobsn:
ne, soweit war es eigentlich schon immer, denn genau dafür sind die Dinger da!!
DU kennst Thilo vielleicht besser als andere (mich eingeschlossen) woher soll jemand wissen, wie Thilo es meint, wenn er Thilo nicht kennt?? Vorher erst alle Beiträge von Thilo lesen?


----------



## Tobsn (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobsn:
> ne, soweit war es eigentlich schon immer, denn genau dafür sind die Dinger da!!
> DU kennst Thilo vielleicht besser als andere (mich eingeschlossen) woher soll jemand wissen, wie Thilo es meint, wenn er Thilo nicht kennt?? Vorher erst alle Beiträge von Thilo lesen?


 
Nö, ich kenn Thilo kein bisschen, dennoch trau ich mir zu, aus solchen Aussagen eine gewisse Ironie herauslesen zu können. Ich brauch für soetwas keine Smiley's... Entweder man rafft es oder halt nicht!

T


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich kenn Thilo kein bisschen, dennoch trau ich mir zu, aus solchen Aussagen eine gewisse Ironie herauslesen zu können. Ich brauch für soetwas keine Smiley's... Entweder man rafft es oder halt nicht!
> 
> T


Ich schon, vielleicht bin ich jetzt in Deinen Augen ein dämlicher langhaariger Primitivling aber das geht mir meilenweit vorbei.

Übrigens habe ich in meiner reaktion auf Thilos Posting zeitgleich noch die Frage nach der Ironie eingebaut...


----------



## Farina (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo,

ich kenne Thilo auch nicht, bis auf seine Aussagen die sehr häufig daneben liegen.#q Allerdings habe ich von mehreren Leuten gehört das es sich um einen begnadeten Fliegenfischer und Binder handeln soll. Äschen über 50 cm
werden von ihm im Dutzend jedes Jahr in der Lenne gefangen. Mir wurde sogar berichtet das eine Bafo von 74 cm das Opfer von Thilos Spezial-Nymph-Technik geworden ist. Selbst wenn nicht alles stimmt, fischen kann der Kerl sicher.

Ich würd den Vogel gerne mal kennenlernern.

@ thorsten, Danke für deine Info per PN, werde mich in der nächsten Woche bei Dir melden.

@ An alle die mir bezügl. Thorsten Warn-PNs geschickt haben; ich werde mir mein eigenes Bild von Thorsten und seinem Wurfkurs machen und glaube das 
einiges an Können vohanden ist.


farina


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss doch nicht jedesmal ne Eselsbrücke für geistig minderbemittelte bauen oder?
> 
> T



Kommen da noch mehr Freundlichkeiten?
Es steht dir frei ein Forum aufzusuchen in dem es vor IQ-Vulkanen nur so wimmelt.


----------



## Farina (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Kommen da noch mehr Freundlichkeiten?
> Es steht dir frei ein Forum aufzusuchen in dem es vor IQ-Vulkanen nur so wimmelt.


 
Wo gibts das???


----------



## xxxxxx (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo


Alle Mann vor... Schwanzvergleich #c 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts das???




hier vielleicht


----------



## Flavius Rufus (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Kyllfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> Alle Mann vor... Schwanzvergleich #c
> ...


   puuuuh! der iss beim becker geklaut!  |supergri  => für die sinnbefreiten unter uns, damit es kein ärger gibt 

viele grüße
flavius


----------



## Farina (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Hallo Thorsten,

konnte dich telefonisch nicht erreichen#c ;+. Zu deinem Kursangebot habe ich noch ein paar Fragen. 

Stimmt es das die Kosten 90 €/Tag betragen? Zusätzlich die Kosten für die Tageskarte?

Ich fände das ein wenig heftig, hatte mir eigentlich eine Grenze von 50 € gesetzt. Weil ganz so dicke habe ich es nämlich nicht.

Dann würde mich mal interessieren warum dieser Thread bereits in allen Foren die irgendwie mit Fliegenfischen zu tun haben rumgeistert?|krach: 

Entweder Du hast einigen Leuten aus der Szene bereits öfters mal auf den Schlips bzw. Rute getreten oder die Leute sind einfach neidisch, weil Sie selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.

schöne Grüße aus Herten, Farina


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich kenn Thilo kein bisschen, dennoch trau ich mir zu, aus solchen Aussagen eine gewisse Ironie herauslesen zu können. Ich brauch für soetwas keine Smiley's... Entweder man rafft es oder halt nicht!
> 
> T


*Off topic*:
Mensch Tobsen,
was ist los mit Dir? Sei doch mal ein bischen freundlicher  
Das geschriebene Wort ist tückisch.
Da gibt es doch auch Dialekte und regionale Unterschiede bei der Interpretation.

_Man muss doch nicht jedesmal ne Eselsbrücke für *geistig minderbemittelte* bauen oder?
_
Warum den nicht? Wer ist den hier "geistig minderbemittelt"? 
Wer möchte so genannt werden, in einem Forum?

Stell Dir doch mal vor, was der Thread-Ersteller "Barschfreund" nach 9-selbst geschriebenen Beiträgen mit so einem Spruch anfangen kann.

Nachdenklicher Gruß.

Gernot |rolleyes


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Da es den Boardpartnern gegenüber unfair ist möchte ich euch bitten das Forum nicht für Geschäftsgebaren jeglicher Art zu nutzen.

Danke für euer Verständnis #h


----------



## horstmann (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> Dann würde mich mal interessieren warum dieser Thread bereits in allen Foren die irgendwie mit Fliegenfischen zu tun haben rumgeistert?


 
Das ist verkackte Werbung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!
Das schlimme ist allerdings, dass es Leute gibt die so Kurse auch noch besuchen!  
:v

Sorry, aber das musste raus!

Bin schon weg! #h


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Sonderschein für die Fliegenfischerei*

Back to topic kommen wir wohl nicht mehr.

Mann wat is der Tröd entgleist |uhoh:


----------

